# automatic notification change of email address outlook 2007



## comonforall (Jan 28, 2011)

my email address of outlook exchange is changed. Now every time when someone send me an email to the old email address, I want to send automatic message to them "The email address of Mr. XYZ is changed, new email address is so and so, please forward your message to the new email address".


How we can do that in outlook 2007?


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

There is no way to do that in Outlook, but what you can do is send one email, with all your contact's email addresses in the 'To' field. Send it and all your contacts will get a copy of the message but you only need to send it once.


----------



## comonforall (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you.
But there is one guy in my company, whenever I send him an email in his old address, I get an automatic message as I mentioned in the first post.


----------

